# Trying to find stores that have Sobey Arush energy drink



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Can everyone keep a look out for this drink? I can't seem to find it anymore. I was at the Real Canadian Superstore (Loblaws) and checked it out but could not find it. I checked out Sobeys and no dice. I would have thought Sobey's would have it in stock. I don't think Wallys has it when I checked it.

I don't like any other energy drink and this one is a nice citrus flavor with just a light carbonation for a fast slam back while you're hot and loaded on the move needing some go juice to rock and roll. 

Thanks in advance if anyone spots some.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I used to drink it from time to time haven't seen it in awhile either.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

trailblazer295 said:


> I used to drink it from time to time haven't seen it in awhile either.


I know I got it last year. Not sure if that is a product only in Canada or if the US of A gets it as well. If the US of A has it and Canada stopped then I guess it's time to fill the spare tire on the return trip with it. 

Red Bull is ick... Had it before. It's like the pee pucks in the loo. I had some ghost-busters drink last year which basically was a Red Bull drink with a graphic relabel on it.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

did you try shoppers drug mart?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

arinsi said:


> did you try shoppers drug mart?


Can't recall if I checked there. I normally buy the 4 packs. Buying singles are expensive.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I used to get 4 packs from walmart cheaper than red bull and work better IMO.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I honestly don't see why we need energy drinks. Coffee worked for hundreds of years. 

Red bull makes you really good at video games though..


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

some people (like myself) dont like coffee though.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I don't normally drink coffee. Hot coffee is rare for me. My exception is Timmy's Ice Caps if/when I need coffee.

I just like the Sobe Arush's and bummed out that that I can't find it anymore.



> Fishfinder some people (like myself) dont like coffee though.


Ditto mate.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Need some go-juice before the end of next month. If anyone can keep the eyes peeled for it and drop me a 411 on the area to get it mucho appreciato.


----------

